# 20v turbo audi 5 cylinder



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

I am searching for any 20v turbo 5 cylinder gas audi engine or a recycling yard that may sell these engines


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: 20v turbo audi 5 cylinder (5cylinderaddict)*

http://www.force5auto.com
http://www.shokan.com
http://www.audifans.com
What kind of addict can't even find a 20vt? Thats like if I forgot my crack dealer's cell phone number. Just kidding man, good luck


----------

